# LOST PUPPY: Happy Reunion



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

SO glad this was a happy ending, I could cry - such a small dog to be lost and the terrible possibilities.

I need to update Suri's - I forgot until I read this. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder, I need to change my address on Vegas's and see if Vienna even has one.

Glad he got home!


----------

